# Connecting laptop to DSL



## armymom (Jun 27, 2006)

I will be visiting a friend this week who has DSL. I want to be able to connect my laptop to their DSL. It is just for a week so I don't want wireless. What will I need to do to connect my laptop to their router? Can I just use a ethernet cable? and what steps do I take to set up the connection on my laptop?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If they have a broadband router, all you need is a plain CAT5 patch cable, AKA Ethernet cable.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

If you're using XP, just plug it in and make sure your ethernet connection is enabled. If you've been using a dial-up connection, you may have to change your setting in the Tools - Internet Options - Connections if it's set to always dial my default connection. Change it to dial whenever a network connection is not present and you should be fine.


----------

